# Oi, VPS suggestions?



## Excabus (Nov 3, 2010)

Howdy folks. I've always felt the need to have a server I have complete control of, which I can call to, to access my files/services that I want/require. Historically i've always just ran an XP box at home and VPN'd into my home network to have access to these things. Well the more and more I use it, the more and more it is a total pain when my cat trips over a cord, my ISP cuts out, the power goes down, etc etc. Plus i'm always paranoid that having this available to myself, that some "supa4r el337 hax0r" is going to sploit my box and be a dick.

SO!

I've been pondering the idea of getting a VPS! I have lots of experience working with CentOS and Web Server'ing etc etc. I figured if I got a CentOS VPS I would feel great and be able to do whatever I wanted with it! (within reason).

So, my question is, who would you recommend as a host? It seems for 40-50 GB of HD, ~1GB of RAM, ~1GHz of cpu, and unlimited bandwidth i'm looking at 30-60 a month.

Anyone know of anywhere that could provide me with great service and uptime, a decent VPS with room to work, and a decent price?

Thank you!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello again Excabus,

I have never owned my own VPS although I have played around your knowledge on the function probably triumphs over mine.

I have seen quick a few people using ->Cheap VPS Hosting at VPSLink.com

I am not sure on any of the specs but I heard it has an excellent price.

This is my preferred web host company, the also offer VPS hosting so I thought I would throw them in as well.

VPS Hosting, Virtual Private Servers | InMotion Hosting


----------



## Excabus (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the information Laxer.

I will explore those as well as a few other things that seem popular through some googling.

I have finally decided on the type of public facing site I want to develop and I hope it all comes together fine. Let's see how this works!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Excabus said:


> Awesome, thanks for the information Laxer.
> 
> I will explore those as well as a few other things that seem popular through some googling.
> 
> I have finally decided on the type of public facing site I want to develop and I hope it all comes together fine. Let's see how this works!


Good Luck!

I will have to come poke around once you get everything up and running.


----------

